# Distance



## macca64 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hit my 9i about 110, my driver about 200, thought i hit it about 250 but nowhere near,wots that all about?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Sep 2, 2012)

macca64 said:



			Hit my 9i about 110, my driver about 200, thought i hit it about 250 but nowhere near,wots that all about?
		
Click to expand...

Momentum = mass x velocity?


----------



## macca64 (Sep 2, 2012)

ah i see,       what!??


----------



## DappaDonDave (Sep 2, 2012)

Go see a pro lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Go see a pro lol
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer. It would sound like there is an issue with your driver. I am notoriously short at about 230 average but I've had too many moving parts and a poor set up. Better set up has reduced the movement and I'm getting it out there a bit further


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Could be down to an incorrect shaft in driver


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 3, 2012)

Would see a pro before touching the shaft. The 9i distance is down a good bit aswell


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 3, 2012)

Dont worry too much, those distances are what most people actually hit anyway.   Most golfers talk tosh when it comes to how far they hit the ball.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 3, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Dont worry too much, those distances are what most people actually hit anyway.   Most golfers talk tosh when it comes to how far they hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to agree, but I feel those numbers are down. Not so much the 9i, but certainly the driver....

I'm with Homer on 230 (but getting better). 200 is almost certainly improveable quite easily.


----------



## Stub (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to think I hit the ball much further...until I got a Garmin S1 with a 'measure shot' facility! My distances are not untlike yours.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with going to see your pro. Get him to have a look at your swing because it appears you are loosing power somewhere. My mate 'pistol pete' was struggling with a lack of distance at the start of the season, he had only been playing for a year though. But he had a couple of video lessons and he is now hitting the driver around 30 yards further with more accuracy and hitting a 7i instead of a 5i from 150 yards.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 3, 2012)

RGDave said:



			I'd like to agree, but I feel those numbers are down. Not so much the 9i, but certainly the driver....

I'm with Homer on 230 (but getting better). 200 is almost certainly improveable quite easily.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  Most people I see play dont hit the ball over 200 yards.  They think they do but thinking and doing is a different thing.

Look at your home club on google earth or the like and plot out distances from the tee to average driving distances (realistic ones)   So many people tell me they drive around 230 - 250 yards when they are hitting more like 180 - 210..  You cant just look at the 150 yards marker and estimate how far you have hit.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 3, 2012)

is 230 not the average for the amature player?  id say thats about right you know!  is most people are hitting just 200yards then how do most people ever reach a par 4 in two. of course they are hitting over 200 with the big stick. no wind btw!


----------



## macca64 (Sep 3, 2012)

got 4 par 4's can't near in 2!


----------



## Neddy (Sep 3, 2012)

I recall reading an article whereby a bunch of amateurs played 3 holes of a tournament course and they compared their performance with that of the pros. Across a wide range of handicaps the average driving distance was 200 yards.

When i connect with one i can get it out to 230-240 (and I would say most people could find that kind of distance with a lesson) but more often than not 200 is about average for me and from what i have seen most other high handicappers.

Everyone has a natural distance IMO. Look at the guys on tour, some of them, despite having technically sound golf swings, are 30-40 yards short of the big hitters. There's no real explanation for it....

Think some of the lower handicappers are guilty of judging everyone by their own slightly higher standards here.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 3, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			is 230 not the average for the amature player?  id say thats about right you know!  is most people are hitting just 200yards then how do most people ever reach a par 4 in two. of course they are hitting over 200 with the big stick. no wind btw!
		
Click to expand...

Hitting a par 4 in two is what is expected of a scratch player.   Some par 4's are only around 350 yards, thats a 200 yard drive and a fairway wood/ 6 iron for many people.  Longer par 4's over 400 yards are difficult for the average Joe to hit in two, thats why they get extra shots on them.  Take a look at the statistics for your course and see how many people hit grens in regulation in medals.

Just do what I suggested:  Look at your home course in Google earth and measure distances that average drives hit.  OK, google earth is a 2D application so it's best to measure fairly level fairways.    I think you may be surprised.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 3, 2012)

looking at our first hole, id be surprised if someone doesnt hit it 220-30 with no wind. into the wind then your looking at a 200yarder. the thing is that there is an upslope around this distance.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 3, 2012)

you may have a point!     i would like to walk around with a gps device to get an exact distance.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 4, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that the everyday golfer only hits it 200 yards with the big stick. That means he hits at best a 5i 150? I look at my course and the blokes I play, that includes the old men in the Tues/Thurs roll-up. Apart from a few I would say a majority of them are over 200 with a driver.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 4, 2012)

Neddy said:



			I recall reading an article whereby a bunch of amateurs played 3 holes of a tournament course and they compared their performance with that of the pros. Across a wide range of handicaps the average driving distance was 200 yards.

When i connect with one i can get it out to 230-240 (and I would say most people could find that kind of distance with a lesson) but more often than not 200 is about average for me and from what i have seen most other high handicappers.

Everyone has a natural distance IMO. Look at the guys on tour, some of them, despite having technically sound golf swings, are 30-40 yards short of the big hitters. There's no real explanation for it....

Think some of the lower handicappers are guilty of judging everyone by their own slightly higher standards here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a 27 Hcapper and have always been able to hit it over 200yds on a calm day. Average when I first started was 225-230. Now after getting more consistent I carry the ball 235yds average and get run to 265 on firm fairway hits. 



SocketRocket said:



			Hitting a par 4 in two is what is expected of a scratch player.   Some par 4's are only around 350 yards, thats a 200 yard drive and a fairway wood/ 6 iron for many people.  Longer par 4's over 400 yards are difficult for the average Joe to hit in two, thats why they get extra shots on them.  Take a look at the statistics for your course and see how many people hit grens in regulation in medals.

Just do what I suggested:  Look at your home course in Google earth and measure distances that average drives hit.  OK, google earth is a 2D application so it's best to measure fairly level fairways.    I think you may be surprised.
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree big time with this. As I said above what my distances are and those are from Trackman using the laser rangefinder and calculating from distances left to greens. 
Not only that but I would class myself as an average distance at my club. Many guys I play with would out drive me by a good 20 yards. The low single figure guys would be hitting the par 5's in 2 never mind the long par 4's. 
As for the comment about scratch golfers I played with one last week and he carried the ball further than I get with run. 

Another pensioner at my place who also has early stage emphysema can hit his 4 rescue club 200yds and he's not tall either and plays a fade.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2012)

using google earth last night i measured a few places where people normally drive. into the wind some of these are actually very very short.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 4, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I'm a 27 Hcapper and have always been able to hit it over 200yds on a calm day. Average when I first started was 225-230. Now after getting more consistent I carry the ball 235yds average and get run to 265 on firm fairway hits. 



I would disagree big time with this. As I said above what my distances are and those are from Trackman using the laser rangefinder and calculating from distances left to greens. 
Not only that but I would class myself as an average distance at my club. Many guys I play with would out drive me by a good 20 yards. The low single figure guys would be hitting the par 5's in 2 never mind the long par 4's. 
As for the comment about scratch golfers I played with one last week and he carried the ball further than I get with run. 

Another pensioner at my place who also has early stage emphysema can hit his 4 rescue club 200yds and he's not tall either and plays a fade.
		
Click to expand...

I am not talking about single digit handicap players, I am talking about the average Joe.  As I said most people dont know how far they hit their driver and often base it on the best shot they have ever made downhill or spurious guesses.

When I talked about scratch golfers I am referring to the par for a hole.  The par is what a scratch golfer would be expected to hit, not what the average 22 handicapper hits.

If you are a 27 handicap player and hit the ball 265 yards then what is happening to your short game?      To get this into perspective, Ian Poulter's average driving distance is 274 yards, Colin Montgomerie is 270.  The tour average is around 280.

Of course some people hit the ball far but not many club golfers.   There is nothing wrong with that and if people face up to what they are actually doing rather than what their testosterone clouds then they will be able to plan their shots better.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 4, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I find it hard to believe that the everyday golfer only hits it 200 yards with the big stick.  I look at my course and the blokes I play, that includes the old men in the Tues/Thurs roll-up. Apart from a few I would say a majority of them are over 200 with a driver.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Most golfers are over 200 yards with a decent drive.  But not much more than 200 I would say. 

I also agree though that in general terms, most golfers think they hit the ball much further than they actually do.  

I am not one of them.  I would consider myself a long hitter and am not outdriven often and as a rough guess, I would say my *average *is 240-260 at best.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 4, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I agree with this.  Most golfers are over 200 yards with a decent drive.  But not much more than 200 I would say.
		
Click to expand...

I am talking about peoples average drives, not their best.   It is a real eye opener to measure out the positions most people drive to using Google earth.    OK, it's best to do that with fairly level fairways.

I drive the ball similar to you and when I stripe one its around 270/280 but that not average.   I often play with people who claim to be hitting 250 yards but in reality are getting around 200/210.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 4, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I disagree.  Most people I see play dont hit the ball over 200 yards.  They think they do but thinking and doing is a different thing.

Look at your home club on google earth or the like and plot out distances from the tee to average driving distances (realistic ones)   So many people tell me they drive around 230 - 250 yards when they are hitting more like 180 - 210..  You cant just look at the 150 yards marker and estimate how far you have hit.
		
Click to expand...

You must see some pretty ***** golfers then!

However, I agree that 210-220 is pretty much the norm!

For the course I see most of (which normally requires a handicap of 18):
There's a bunker on the first at 235. Most drives that are on the fairway are about 15 or so yards short of that. There are some bunkers on the 3rd (slightly uphill) that start at 230. Most tee shots are about level with or a bit past these and the tees are normally 15 yards forward of the blocks. Same pattern happens on most holes. There's a bunker at 195-200 on 13 that often catches a 'good' tee shot and a road on 17 at 186 (slightly downhill) that most fly by 10-20yds. And the bunker on 18 at 255 is rarely reached! However, there's also a bunker at 302 on 15 that many good drives are pretty close to, or even past! And the one at 235 (again, downhill) on 8 is certainly in play.

Though why can't you use the 150yd posts to check distance hit?


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 4, 2012)

Just had a work out to rough estimates using google maps and I see what you mean, maybe people are not driving as far as what you think they are. I know how far I hit the ball with my driver and maybe I am one of the lucky ones who can really stick it out there big distances. I know I get a carry of around the 260/270 mark just from the 3rd at my place that needs a drive of that distance to take it over the fairway bunker. Also using your Google idea I know that I regularly hit it around 300 down our 1st, 3rd, 4th, 8th and 13th. Would not know about hte other holes at my place as I do not use the driver on those ones.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2012)

just noticed that the last 4 trees down the left side of our first are 40,50,60 and 80 out. handy to know


----------



## Neddy (Sep 4, 2012)

It is largely a macho thing IMO. I saw it on Sunday. 177 yard, slightly downhill, par 3. Probably plays about 165 on a still day.

As me and my playing partner approached the tee a three ball was leaving. I heard one of them say "you took a 7 there aswell right" and sure enough they were both 10-15 yards short having hit from what i saw decent shots.

They'd obviously rather miss the green than acknowledge the fact they need a 6/5 iron to hit it 160 yards.

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 4, 2012)

@SocketRocket 

Ian Poulter's average driving distance is 285.5yds and he is ranked 174th out of 190 PGA tour players. 93 almost 50% are 290 and over with 22 hitting it over 300yds and 7 are 310yds are more. 

Now those are their average tournament rounds and include missed fairways, drives into trees and water. Head winds, uphill will be balanced with tail winds and downhill. 

Oh and remember I said average carry and average firm fairway hit with run. Because I know both based on not hitting the fairway all the time and also we have 2 holes that have 200 to carry ditches and I can carry those easily. Saturday into a 22mph head wind I cleared them by 15-20 approx, based on eye and distance left to green on GPS. 

Oh and I don't just play with Single figure people either. 

I played last year in a society of 24, 40% would be cat4, 50% would be cat3 and 10% cat 2 nobody lower than 9. ALL of those guys were hitting the ball over 200yds and on the Society Captains day the longest drive was won by a 16hcap guy with a drive of 277yds and that was held at the end of September and it was a very wet year in 2011 too so not much run out there. 

Oh and my putting is woeful, though spent 3 hours on it yesterday after an abismal day on Saturday having 2 or 3 four putts and at least 7 three whacks. Moved the ball forward instead of playing in the middle and seems to be working, sunk 2x15 footers yesterday over 9holes whereas I was missing putts 3 and 4 feet almost every time the last few weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 4, 2012)

i wouldn't worry about distance, when i started playing i used to hit my 5 wood 150 yards, 6 years on i'm down to a 7 handicap and i'm at least upto 160 yards with it (Smile)


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 4, 2012)

OK. Just played 18 at a course where there is run in the fairway, but not in the rough.

I'm not a short hitter, but certainly not a long one either. My Drives were 203 (rough) 237, 230, 225 (into slight breeze) 265 240 (nto slight breeze) 270 with slight breeze but rough) 250 (nto slight breeze) 273 (with slight breeze) 220(rough).

So rather better than 'average'! Whee! Best part was only needing 2 putts in the last 4 holes!


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 4, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			@SocketRocket 

Ian Poulter's average driving distance is 285.5yds and he is ranked 174th out of 190 PGA tour players. 93 almost 50% are 290 and over with 22 hitting it over 300yds and 7 are 310yds are more. 

Now those are their average tournament rounds and include missed fairways, drives into trees and water. Head winds, uphill will be balanced with tail winds and downhill. 

Oh and remember I said average carry and average firm fairway hit with run. Because I know both based on not hitting the fairway all the time and also we have 2 holes that have 200 to carry ditches and I can carry those easily. Saturday into a 22mph head wind I cleared them by 15-20 approx, based on eye and distance left to green on GPS. 

Oh and I don't just play with Single figure people either. 

I played last year in a society of 24, 40% would be cat4, 50% would be cat3 and 10% cat 2 nobody lower than 9. ALL of those guys were hitting the ball over 200yds and on the Society Captains day the longest drive was won by a 16hcap guy with a drive of 277yds and that was held at the end of September and it was a very wet year in 2011 too so not much run out there. 

Oh and my putting is woeful, though spent 3 hours on it yesterday after an abismal day on Saturday having 2 or 3 four putts and at least 7 three whacks. Moved the ball forward instead of playing in the middle and seems to be working, sunk 2x15 footers yesterday over 9holes whereas I was missing putts 3 and 4 feet almost every time the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Attached is are the European Tour driving averages :  http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/stats/genworthfs/season=2011/categoryid=3/index.html

You will notice Ian Poulter is 174 yards.  The post wasnt about you, it was about the average golfer who would be around a 22 handicap.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 4, 2012)

I used the PGA site to obtain my stats which has Poulter as one of the shorter hitters so not a good example really. 

And I was not replying as for my own distances but as what I see. Hence the story of the high handicapper society with no Cat1 and very few Cat2 people. I will play with all ranges of golfers and it is only 1 in 10 that somebody doesn't make it over the ditch at our 18th which is 197yds exactly to carry and that's at the end of the round when people would be getting tired. 

I will also say that even the majority of our 13yr old and over Juveniles hit drives well over 200yds. 
So we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2012)

It's funny how people feel the need to worry about distance, but never dispersion.

Personally I couldn't give a hoot about 230/240/250/260 or 300, I'm only worried about dispersion as around my course this is the difference between pars and a no score with the rough being so penile.

I'm driving the ball between 240 & 230 without run, with a rough dispersion of about 15 yards max, if I could swap 10 yards in length for 5 yards less dispersions it would be a no brainier


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			It's funny how people feel the need to worry about distance, but never dispersion.

Personally I couldn't give a hoot about 230/240/250/260 or 300, I'm only worried about dispersion as around my course this is the difference between pars and a no score with the rough being so penile.

I'm driving the ball between 240 & 230 without run, with a rough dispersion of about 15 yards max, if I could swap 10 yards in length for 5 yards less dispersions it would be a no brainier
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that brother. I would happily give 30 yards of driver distance away if I could guarantee hitting the fairway every time:thup:.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			It's funny how people feel the need to worry about distance, but never dispersion.

Personally I couldn't give a hoot about 230/240/250/260 or 300, I'm only worried about dispersion as around my course this is the difference between pars and a no score with the rough being so penile.

I'm driving the ball between 240 & 230 without run, with a rough dispersion of about 15 yards max, if I could swap 10 yards in length for 5 yards less dispersions it would be a no brainier
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on this. Accuracy is always more important than length.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			the rough being so penile.
		
Click to expand...

I think you meant 'penal'. It's the long drive devotees that are 'penile'!

Distance vs dispersion really depends on the course (or even the hole). That course I played is quite wide open, so plenty of profit in distance. The other course I play regularly is relatively new, so hazards (specially water) are generally in play, so accuracy and distancy control are key there (though it's still about 6500/6800/7200).


----------



## Hammers271284 (Sep 4, 2012)

Was just wondering if that driver ditance was carry distance or total distance?


----------



## RGDave (Sep 4, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I disagree.  Most people I see play dont hit the ball over 200 yards.  They think they do but thinking and doing is a different thing.
		
Click to expand...

Does skycaddie pass the Socket test?


----------



## RGDave (Sep 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm driving the ball between 240 & 230 without run, with a rough dispersion of about 15 yards max, if I could swap 10 yards in length for 5 yards less dispersions it would be a no brainier
		
Click to expand...

I'll lend you my swing, if you want to try it out...


----------



## macca64 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hammers271284 said:



			Was just wondering if that driver ditance was carry distance or total distance?
		
Click to expand...

total!! don't get much rollout,never had  when dry,


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2012)

RGDave said:



			I'll lend you my swing, if you want to try it out...
		
Click to expand...

Have an extra rasher of bacon in the morning


----------



## Region3 (Sep 4, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Does skycaddie pass the Socket test?
		
Click to expand...

Since SR hasn't responded yet, I'll stick my big nose in ;-)

I'd believe the SkyCaddie based driving distance if the "measure shot" feature was used, but not if the "to the middle of the green" figure is taken off the yardage on the scorecard.

1. The tee blocks get moved around so aren't always where the hole was measured from.
2. Not all golf holes are straight, so a tee shot doesn't necessarily follow the same route the hole was measured using.
3. Judging by how far out some yardage markers are, I don't believe the hole yardage is always right.


Just another observation from what I've read here... I thought driving distance stats were only taken using 2 holes per round, so isn't an average of 'everything'.

I'd also say that most of the people I've played with hit the ball 200+ with the driver. I don't really think that's a long way counting roll. 200 carry would be maybe half of the people I play with.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 4, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'd believe the SkyCaddie based driving distance if the "measure shot" feature was used, but not if the "to the middle of the green" figure is taken off the yardage on the scorecard.
		
Click to expand...

That's the only way in my book. If I hit a peach, I'll step up to the bag (nudge it forward if needed) and press "go".


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 4, 2012)

For the numbers I quoted, I used BOTH features (shot measurement or distance to (front) on my SGX). The largest difference between the 2 numbers was a couple of yards! The 150 yard stakes are spot on at that course.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 4, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Does skycaddie pass the Socket test?
		
Click to expand...

Dont use the cheating box  <insert smily here>    Google Earth is a good tool.


----------

